

Google Maps 45° failures in real life using photoshop - techr
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Street-view/4397783

======
brokentone
Can someone clean up this title/explain this project? I'm thinking this is
simply screenshots of Google Maps failures?

~~~
pervycreeper
I assume he's taking stitching artifacts from Google Maps and making mockups
of what they might look like from the ground. It's a bit hard to see that at
first because Street View exists. Note that the vantage points from the ground
are where pedestrians might plausibly go.

~~~
Vivtek
That's it exactly. She's taken stuff from her photo portfolio and warped it to
match the Maps aerial photography. It's brilliant! But it probably has more
impact for me since it's where I'm living and I've seen many of these
buildings quite recently.

~~~
sageikosa
The Google maps views are pretty good for what I would assume is an automated
(or mostly automated) stitching process; locally consistent, and the
discontinuities seem to occur between buildings.

------
jey
If you're wondering how Google generates these Street View images from the
individual photographs and approximate camera position/orientation
information: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundle_adjustment>
<http://lear.inrialpes.fr/pubs/2000/TMHF00/Triggs-va99.pdf>

------
joe8756438
is it google maps or is it what buildings do when you're not looking?

~~~
sageikosa
Don't blink

~~~
Groxx
Or sneeze. Ever noticed how occasionally, every single person on a street
sneezes at exactly the same time? I've practiced keeping my eyes open during a
sneeze to try to see what the buildings don't want us to see, but no luck yet
:|

------
pippy
Interesting, but silly. You need some angle on the overhead view so you know
what building it is. You can't recognise buildings by their roofs.

------
barlog
very conserved...anyone culated (´･Д･)」

------
n-gauge
Google Inception?

